# AmD RR Day - Sat Nov 13th, with some cool temps hopefully.



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

How about an AmD RR session in the cold (assuming the weather is cold that day!) hopefully getting some better power figures.

Amd Bicester www.amdtechnik.com
Saturday Nov 13th
Â£30 per run.
and how about some food afterwards? Chequers again?

remember the first 12-15 will probably run everyone else will be dependant on time.

1.Wak
2.UK225
3.Mighty_Tee
4.Hutters
5.Nutts - *
6.Scotty(Big Old Family Saloon car) :lol: 
7.TTVic
8.Jampott (Ricer) :wink: 
9.ColdiTT
10.Kell
11.Clived
12.Normstrm
13.Was - *
14. Chip_iTT
15. Love_iTT
16. R6B TT
17. TT Law
18. S3Mon - *
19. Sundeep993 
20. Stu-Oxfordshire
21. KM Powell
22. vlastan
23. MarkTT225
24. Neil1003
25. Auditt260bhp - *
26. A3DFU - *
27. Martin_Black_S3
etc...

* = may not run

Food will be at around 2pm at 
The Chequers 
Northampton Road, 
Weston on the Green 
OX6 8QH 
01869 350319










ALSO Amd are looking into air conditioning/cooling system for the booth but this may not be there by November.

What they have done is add cooling to the rolling road rollers..... 
and add a better grip surface onto the rollers (the black stuff), a collection box to make taking the exhaust gases out more efficient.....









plus added a rear fan for rear engined cars to get better cooling.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wak - Would love to put mine on the rollers please.

Cheers Richard


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Hurrah! I'm in early enough to get on the list this time.

Please add me Wak.

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in Wak


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Am I ok to go on or is adjusting the rollers a pain?

I can be there for the first run if it helps get over this problem.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Please WAK put my name down for Â£30 worth


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak,

If you can squeeze me onto the RWD rollers, I'm up for this too


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Please count me in Wak 

Thanks

Col


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll probably come along as a speccy-tator if that's OK


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'll probably come along as a speccy-tator if that's OK


Me too.

Put me down for a number one reserve slot in case anyone drops out.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes please.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes please Wak


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

yes please for Frenchy and myself

was


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Count me in please


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

And me too please if I'm not too late 

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Me please Wak


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Wak  as discussed last night I've now been over ruled by Di  she says I'll have to go to a friends wedding that day â€" hence cant make it at all 

What a complete pain :x I was looking forward to my first run.

Sorry to mess you around at this early stage.

Col


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

hi Wak,

Please put me down again. I hope I have my own car this time!

Steve


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

With baba 2 expected a few days before  I'd better say "not this time"


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi
Can you add me to your list

Thanks

SimonS3MTM


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

me too !


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

Count me in big guy, esp if Tim and Sundeep coming.......good to catch up with you all.

Stu


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Me please, if im allowed and they do rwd runs?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can I have the 12:30 slot please? I would like to come too and exchange some words with Kev powell too!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Please add me to the list, cheers matey


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Me please, if im allowed and they do rwd runs?


Vek, how about you and Rob get yo' asses up here and we get the lash on the night before? :roll: :twisted:  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

SundeepTT said:


> me too !


and an early slot please... 

and that's Sundeep993 if you please !

regards


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

yes please


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Names updated,

chaps, there are no early slots to pick from, we go top down if you dont show then the next one goes.

Amd can only get through a list half this size so some will be coming hoping those in front wont show.

We go through the list top down its unfair for someone who thinks they will get a run wont because a late comer arrives after their position on the list has passed.

Be there in time or be prepared to spectate.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wak - I'd like to go on the list please. Due to recent holiday, I've only just seen this thread and once again would appear to enter at No. 3482!

Can I make a couple of points though please:

Is it right that past TT owners be given a higher priority than present owners? Surely the idea of holding a RR Day, and posting on the TT Forum, is for TT's to be tested on the RR! I've nothing against them, but 6 non-TT's when other owners are having to go on a reserve list is a bit selfish isn't it. Can these not go on a reserve list when all the TT's have been done?

Can those that didn't get a chance to run last time not be given priority over those that always appear to get a run?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Wak - I'd like to go on the list please. Due to recent holiday, I've only just seen this thread and once again would appear to enter at No. 3482!
> 
> Can I make a couple of points though please:
> 
> ...


 So you are feeling brave tonight !! :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Wak - I'd like to go on the list please. Due to recent holiday, I've only just seen this thread and once again would appear to enter at No. 3482!
> 
> Can I make a couple of points though please:
> 
> ...


Hi Neil, 
being fair is always a tough one cos someone will always benefit over someone else so I take your points but raise a few to give food for thought.....

A. I dont have exclusive rights over AmD and anyone can organise one with them setting any rules they want.

B. I throw up my organised dates with only the requirement that if you see the post you can join in... first come first served.

C. I have organised a date in the past where I didnt run myself to let more owners get a chance, My wife doesnt understand why I bother? Neither do I sometimes? :roll: 

D. UK225 hasnt posted but his input to have a cold run prompted me to organise another date hence he and I are first in the list.

E. The ex TT owners are spending enough time on the forum to see the threads, contribute and have posted interest to want to run their cars. I never made any stipulation that it should be TT's only as I am more interested in the owners coming and am interested to see how their alternative choices fair on the rollers.

F. with that in mind and the limited slots that AmD can handle I dont persue other marques by posting on other forums so Its credit to them that they still visit and post on this forum even though they dont have TT's hence I dont see why they should not get a chance to run. I'm not sure that them being given higher priority is fair comment, they have been given priority in order of posting and most are unlikely to run anyway if the top 12-15 turn up! :?

H. November is still far away why doesnt someone else organise a RR day at AmD or another location, AmD should still be able to fit another day in between now and november if you wanted to try them.

I understand what you are saying, but why dont you or anyone search out another date for a run at AmD or other location in, a sooner date or even begin planning for early next year in cold Jan/Feb and you can then make it TT exclusive! :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would like to organise an event at the other location in Norwich to which we have never been before. But Norwich is so far away from so many of us and I don't know how many would be interested to attend.

Also Clive who is running the place will be more expensive than AMD. But if some people are interested, I wouldn't mind arranging one.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Neil, weren't you around on the 16th - a few days after this thread started? 

However, "have no fear" as they say, as there will certainly be another RR session somewhere else in the near future, as subject to confirmation of a couple of things, I'm likely to be organising one...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Also Clive who is running the place will be more expensive than AMD. But if some people are interested, I wouldn't mind arranging one.


 Superchips & Revo dealer too - he could sway the results :wink:

Seriously though, taken a few cars to Clive Atthowe when i used to live in Norwich. He's very good.

James.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Morgan - I guess I was!

Wak - A couple of points would have sufficed. You didn't have to get so much off of your chest. 

I fully understand what your are saying and appreciate your comments. At the end of the day it is you organising and for that I am extremely grateful. I suppose I was feeling like 'Nigel No Mates' at the bottom of the queue again. Always last to get picked for the football team at school and always last for the RR Day's. :wink:

Clive - And as for your comment .......Ya cheeky bar-steward!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Morgan - I guess I was!
> 
> Wak - A couple of points would have sufficed. You didn't have to get so much off of your chest.
> 
> ...


Lets get this straight, though - you think that non TT owners shouldn't be allowed on the rollers when TT owners would like to attend?

Last I heard, Wak "offered" this on a "first come, first served" basis. If you don't read the thread and post a reply, you don't get a spot. We aren't getting "higher priority"...

What next? Not being allowed to turn up to social events either?

I sympathise if you turned up last time but didn't get a run... but its a little petulant and selfish to demand a run instead of someone else who actually read the original thread when it was posted, and said "yes please" already...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I didn't 'demand' a run but merely enquired why non TT owners were being allowed to participate in what I thought, (incorrectly), was for TT owners to have a session.

Wak has posted and clarified so fair enough, query answered.

So I'm off to the 350Z, Porker and Honda forum's to try and get a slot on their RR sessions.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> I didn't 'demand' a run but merely enquired why non TT owners were being allowed to participate in what I thought, (incorrectly), was for TT owners to have a session.
> 
> Wak has posted and clarified so fair enough, query answered.
> 
> So I'm off to the 350Z, Porker and Honda forum's to try and get a slot on their RR sessions.


Good for you...

BTW, are you in the TTOC?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why, is that relevant?

Will it promote me to a higher position on the waiting list? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Why, is that relevant?
> 
> Will it promote me to a higher position on the waiting list? :wink:


No, I just wondered if you'd also like us "non-owners" to stop subsidising your "Owners" Club too?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

girls girls girls please [smiley=argue.gif]

Keep up the good work Wak 8) 8)

I'm only sorry I couldn't be around on the day


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As a non-TT owner and one who has prioritised himself over others by responding to this thread quickly, I have only one question.....

What happened to point 'G' in Wak's post? :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> What happened to point 'G' in Wak's post? :roll:


Can only assume it was censored as this is not the Flame forum  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> As a non-TT owner and one who has prioritised himself over others by responding to this thread quickly, I have only one question.....
> 
> What happened to point 'G' in Wak's post? :roll:


LOL...how the hell did you spot this?

Wak...ask your daughters to teach you the alphabet!  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > As a non-TT owner and one who has prioritised himself over others by responding to this thread quickly, I have only one question.....
> ...


Cracking Pun... PMSL


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Can I have auditt260bhp's place in the queue?

I mean there is no way he can turn up now he has shown himself up so badly.

Can the rollers be altered to fit a knackered 1.2 punto?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Can I have auditt260bhp's place in the queue?
> 
> I mean there is no way he can turn up now he has shown himself up so badly.
> 
> Can the rollers be altered to fit a knackered 1.2 punto?


Anything with power similar to a lawnmower wont even register! :? :lol:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

As an ex TT Owner, am I allowed to come a spectate or is that also against the rules? :?

Paul


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Anything with power similar to a lawnmower wont even register! :? :lol:


Heh heh you should see the engine, its tiny and does indeed look like it came out of a lawnmower. Should be in something more powerful by then so I plan on showing up if Mr 260 will allow it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> As an ex TT Owner, am I allowed to come a spectate or is that also against the rules? :?
> 
> Paul


Provided that you keep a distance from our TTs then you are welcome.  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Anything with power similar to a lawnmower wont even register! :? :lol:
> ...


Mr 260 doesn't get a say in the matter, although I'm dying for the little sh*t to turn up...

Sending people abusive IMs and calling them a tw*t as many times as you can on the forum is not really friendly behaviour.

Methinks he'll be interesting company in real life...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Jampott

Auditt260bhp has made his point and he received a reply from Wak very soon after, Wak's post was then acknowledged by Auditt260bhp.

Please let that be the end to it and let's move on, I can't really see the point in raking it all up again.

Thanks

Col


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> Jampott
> 
> Auditt260bhp has made his point and he received a reply from Wak very soon after, Wak's post was then acknowledged by Auditt260bhp.
> 
> ...


Not been reading the other threads then? Seems Mr 260 took personal offence to a 350z having higher priority on the rollers, and is going out of his way to be abusive whenever he can...

Worth noting (for the record) there maybe some late fireworks this year, that's all - I'm not raking up the argument at all...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there and I won't stand a cat in hells chance of being rolled unless all of you cancel :? 

Anyone organizing a cruise/meal afterwards :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

On the off chance i can get on the rollers im going to pop along.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Dani, why didn't you have a 'Before' and 'After' when you had the Cats done the other day or wasn't there the time?

Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Dani, why didn't you have a 'Before' and 'After' when you had the Cats done the other day or wasn't there the time?
> 
> Graham


As you've guessed, Graham, unfortunately there wasn't enough time on Friday for a RR session


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My dates with the kids have moved  I may have to give my place up... will confirm asap. Keep my place open for a while yet :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> My dates with the kids have moved  I may have to give my place up... will confirm asap. Keep my place open for a while yet :wink:


Don't just give it up, SELL IT!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

ronin said:


> On the off chance i can get on the rollers im going to pop along.


and just in case anyone new to this, had forgotten what happened at the last Road Rolling meet...

click here for automotive fun on the rollers

what fun...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sundeep993 I suppose they all had a very flat power curve :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > My dates with the kids have moved  I may have to give my place up... will confirm asap. Keep my place open for a while yet :wink:
> ...


I'll start the bid with Â£1


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd completely forgotten about this, but am stiull coming along anyway. Would be nice if I did get a run and see if the Miltek makes any difference at all.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'd completely forgotten about this, but am stiull coming along anyway. Would be nice if I did get a run and see if the Miltek makes any difference at all.


So, what's your bid then :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Shall I bring a Nogaro S4, plus Â£1350+VAT and just give them both to AMD? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Shall I bring a Nogaro S4, plus Â£1350+VAT and just give them both to AMD? :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

You buying 2 then ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> You buying 2 then ?


Eh? both as in both the money and the car


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Barring any objections from the steering committee I will be attending. Not to attempt to have my non-TT car tested, oh no that wouldn't do. Just to stand around kicking tyres for a couple of hours with other like-minded car bores


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Barring any objections from the steering committee I will be attending. Not to attempt to have my non-TT car tested, oh no that wouldn't do. Just to stand around kicking tyres for a couple of hours with other like-minded car bores


'bout time we met, you old bugger...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > You buying 2 then ?
> ...


No - as in you posted the same thing twice. :roll:



A3DFU said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I'd completely forgotten about this, but am stiull coming along anyway. Would be nice if I did get a run and see if the Miltek makes any difference at all.
> ...


I'm in first reserve slot, so it's looking hopeful I'll get bumped up for free... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Lucky you


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Kell, according to the chart you are Number 10 and Wak reckons the first 12-15 cars will get on the rollers, so how does this make you a reserve?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I doubt if I will get on the list for the RR at this late stage but you never know....

Oh well, it's only a 5 min drive to AmD

I'm after a couple of nine spoke centre caps as mine a loose so you may want to superglue yours on before I arrive :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in first reserve slot, so it's looking hopeful I'll get bumped up for free... :wink:
> ...


So, what number am I then??

I'm actually contemplating of going down on Friday and having the suspension done. I could be there bright and early on Saturday then


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Dani, please check the first page of this thread to find out where you are placed on the grid.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Aye, aye ..... but I don't think there's a need for this!!! I've replied far too late (that's why I haven't checked and my question was only ment to be rhetoric) :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Admittedly, I don't know.

I did ask for the first reserve slot as I wasn't intending to run. I assume that at the time, number 10 was the first reserve slot.

however, as I would actually like to run, then I'm happy with where I am.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to try and book Chequers again for around 15 for luch afterwards. they should be ok for more or less to accomodate.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sounds good to me Wak - great meal there last time


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Good thinking WAK [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , please put my name down for some nosh.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> I'm going to try and book Chequers again for around 15 for luch afterwards. they should be ok for more or less to accomodate.


Yes, please [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi. could you put me down on the reserve list please just in case about 10 people drop out!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Lunch is Booked!

It will be at around 2pm at 
The Chequers 
Northampton Road, 
Weston on the Green 
OX6 8QH 
01869 350319


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Lunch is Booked!
> 
> It will be at around 2pm at
> The Chequers
> ...


Hmmmm....... yum, yum [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Wak said:


> Lunch is Booked!
> 
> It will be at around 2pm at
> The Chequers
> ...


There are long term roadworks with serious delays on the short section (it doesn't seem short when you are stuck in the jam!) of the A41 marked in green; I believe that they will still be in place
on the R/R day, it will be worth asking AmD to show you the way to the
A34 via Bicester town centre.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch is Booked!
> ...


So are you going to organize a cruise to by-pass the roadworks then :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Should i get my off road wheels on for the journey to Chequers.
Last time was a serious cross country run :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Should i get my off road wheels on for the journey to Chequers.
> Last time was a serious cross country run :lol:


Sounds good to me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What time are you planning to kick this off?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I remember reading 9:00am somewhere :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Amd are not open the whole day only to 1-2pm so earlier the better.

I'll be there from 8.30am but 9ish is usually the start time.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Get there early before all the Jaffa Cake bars get eaten...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I seem to remember that there was a large lizard type creature that whipped out it's tongue and ate a Jaffa Cake bar from my hand just as I was about to eat it... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



t7 said:


> Get there early before all the Jaffa Cake bars get eaten...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

might come along to watch and enjoy some food after.... Chequers sounds highly rated.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> might come along to watch and enjoy some food after.... Chequers sounds highly rated.


Fancy cruising down together, Adrian? Possibly meet around 8:30am to 9:00am to be there for ~11'ish?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> I seem to remember that there was a large lizard type creature that whipped out it's tongue and ate a Jaffa Cake bar from my hand just as I was about to eat it... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shall I bring my dog to keep the lizards away?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Shall I bring my dog to keep the lizards away?


She'll be running away wheeing all over


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I bring my dog to keep the lizards away?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

She won't if I give the the "Guard" command. But she may have a Jaffa herself.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


A Jaffa? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Shall I bring my dogs to keep Vlastan's dog away? 

Now... choices choices. Do I bring the Land Rover or the S4...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Shall I bring my dogs to keep Vlastan's dog away?
> 
> Now... choices choices. Do I bring the Land Rover or the S4...


Have you ever met Ellie, Vlastan's dog :roll:

Bring the Land Rover to lead the cruise to Checkers :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dont forget chaps, its only 1 weekend away....

also, If anyone is interested...

I am in a position to test your laser/radar detectors....no dont have a laser gun but have a remote that will emit a laser/radar frequency for testing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> Shall I bring my dogs to keep Vlastan's dog away?
> 
> Now... choices choices. Do I bring the Land Rover or the S4...


being the Rover, that on the rollers should be interesting !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone want to buy my place in the queue  Starting at Â£10  :lol:

Seriously though, I have the kids and suffice to say my ex relationship doesn't allow me freedom to bring the kids along. 

But since Lou & I are moving to Oxfordshire... we'll be just "round the corner" for next time   8)

Have a good time all! 



nutts said:


> My dates with the kids have moved  I may have to give my place up... will confirm asap. Keep my place open for a while yet :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Anyone want to buy my place in the queue  Starting at Â£10  :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, I have the kids and suffice to say my ex relationship doesn't allow me freedom to bring the kids along.
> 
> ...


Â£11 bid from me 

Sorry you can't make it, Mark but I'm sure the company of your kids will more than compensate you for a missed AmD day 8)


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Would anyone be interested in getting their cars washed, i've got a free day so would be a good chance to meet up, and be available to answer car care / Swissol questions etc..

Regards, Roy.

p.s. will need a electricty and water supply though??


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Roy said:


> Would anyone be interested in getting their cars washed, i've got a free day so would be a good chance to meet up, and be available to answer car care / Swissol questions etc..
> 
> Regards, Roy.
> 
> p.s. will need a electricty and water supply though??


Your welcome to come along, I maybe interested in the right cleaner fluid to help me with a large bonnet scratch if you do come along!

I dont want any sand paper near my car though or anything abrasive! :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just noticed that A3DFU is not anywhere on the list, not even on the reserve list  
I did say over a month ago on page 4 that I would come. :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I just noticed that A3DFU is not anywhere on the list, not even on the reserve list
> I did say over a month ago on page 4 that I would come. :?


oooh Sorry, it turned into a bum fight on page 3 and I lost the plot! :lol:

I've added you but I think it may not help much. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone chuck me the address for AMD so I can TomTom it? 

I'll be tootling up from Hatfield if anyone fancies a convoy?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AmD are HERE

and address is:

AmD Technik
Unit D2
Telford Road
Bicester
Oxfordshire
OX26 4LD

t: 01869 323205
f: 01869 323206
m: [email protected]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'll be tootling up from Hatfield if anyone fancies a convoy?


Tim, sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Can someone chuck me the address for AMD so I can TomTom it?
> 
> I'll be tootling up from Hatfield if anyone fancies a convoy?


and tootling up in the " .............. " ??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

..."Big Blue Bus..."

I fear the land rover on the rollers would be amusing but a trifle silly


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Would love to join in the fun, but sadly I will be in Australia from Friday... did I say sadly? I meant "I will be living it up". 8)

Seriously, last meet was fun, so a little miffed not to be coming along - i was even planning to bring my TT this time :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> ..."Big Blue Bus..."
> 
> I fear the land rover on the rollers would be amusing but a trifle silly












well in that case this should be interesting....

boom boom


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Can someone chuck me the address for AMD so I can TomTom it?
> 
> I'll be tootling up from Hatfield if anyone fancies a convoy?


I'll be going through Hatfield on the A414. I'm planning on going thru Hemel H and up the A41.

I'll be at Hatfield at approx 07:30.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone chuck me the address for AMD so I can TomTom it?
> ...


07:30? Are you joking? Bloomin' heck!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Come on you lazy bugger!  Me and Stu are meeting at his for about 7.45, so we should be at AMD about 8-8.15.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that A3DFU is not anywhere on the list, not even on the reserve list
> ...


Didn't realise it would be that sort of day ... Is Vlastan coming then ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Easy fella! I think he is! :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Thinking about coming down to this on Sat. Anyone travelling down from Yorkshire area?

If so what time etc?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Thinking about coming down to this on Sat. Anyone travelling down from Yorkshire area?
> 
> If so what time etc?


I'll be travelling from South Manchester and as I won't stand a cat in hell's chance to go on the rollers I shall not get up before waking up :wink: 
I will aim to leave here around 8:00am to 8:30am.
You are welcome for a stop and a brew here on the way down 
I'll give you directions to the Bee Hive meet then :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

In Worcester that evening, so think i'll be making a detour via AmD to catch up 

James.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about coming down to this on Sat. Anyone travelling down from Yorkshire area?
> ...


Cheers A3DFU for the offer! I'll let you know later on in the week as I don't know if I am playing football....


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

What time is it starting Wak :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kam said:


> What time is it starting Wak :roll:


9am to around 1-2pm


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

It'll be more like a 9.30am start guys and sadly I won't be there this time, off to defend AmD's honour on a VX220 rolling road day at Courtenay


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jampott - After reading the above, I'll be going through Hatfield at about 8:00 instead of 7:30.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

A3DFU - I am unable to attend, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any one else going from the Surrey area ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

thorney said:


> It'll be more like a 9.30am start guys and sadly I won't be there this time, off to defend AmD's honour on a VX220 rolling road day at Courtenay


so you saying it all stops if you arent there! :wink: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure the others can get out of bed early


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wak - being third on the list what time should I be there for?

I am planning on leaving home (Fareham) about 7:30 but I am notoriously lazy when getting up early. Also I have never been to AMD before (will download their map) so I may get lost in Bicester.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> A3DFU - I am unable to attend, but thanks for the offer!


No problem, Mike.

I'll see you on Sunday for the Cruise and Bee Hive meet


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

was thinking of making the trip down on saturday,would there be any chance of someone with a vagcom being there who wouldnt mind switching bleep and auto lock on for me. Bit cheeky, but you dont get if you dont ask


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > What time is it starting Wak :roll:
> ...


Ah, in that case Wak please take me off the list. I thought it was all day and can only get there well past midday at the earliest, so I'll give it a miss.

Thanks.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

brayboy said:


> was thinking of making the trip down on saturday,would there be any chance of someone with a vagcom being there who wouldnt mind switching bleep and auto lock on for me. Bit cheeky, but you dont get if you dont ask


I can do this for you


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

nice one uk225, will see you there on saturday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brayboy said:


> nice one uk225, will see you there on saturday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


What time are you setting off, David?
Want to meet up somewhere?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's gonna be cold on Saturday 

Nice cold temps for the RR

P.S. Anyone coming through Aylesbury (not at the crack of Dawn) fancy giving me a lift ?  I was looking forward to this event so I'd still like to come even without my TT  I'll show you a nice little back road off the A41


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> It's gonna be cold on Saturday
> 
> Nice cold temps for the RR
> 
> P.S. Anyone coming through Aylesbury (not at the crack of Dawn) fancy giving me a lift ?  I was looking forward to this event so I'd still like to come even without my TT  I'll show you a nice little back road off the A41


if ScoTTy and I are coming that way, you are more than welcome to a ride 

BTW ScoTTy - if you can find my house, I can have coffee waiting for you to break up the trip if you like. I'm only about 2 mins off the A1M...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good dude! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Drop me your address and I'll "TomTom" it. 8)

Naughtty - I'm sure you can be accomodated. Between Tim and I, we'll have 8 spare seats!

p.s. I can't make it to the meal afterwards so I'll be heading home around lunch time. Just letting you know so you don't get stranded! :wink:
p.p.s. Tim - You better name the time as I don't want to disturb your beauty sleep - you need it!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. I can't make it to the meal afterwards so I'll be heading home around lunch time. Just letting you know so you don't get stranded! :wink:


Ditto, i have a feeling there might be a bit of a thrash around the oxfordshire countryside in order for a S2000 and a Mitsi Evo. 



> p.p.s. Tim - You better name the time as I don't want to disturb your beauty sleep - you need it!!


He's asleep now Paul so won't get your message, LOTS of beauty sleep needed for that little chap. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be cold on Saturday
> ...


Cheers Tim - much appreciated 

Looking forward to a ride in "the big blue bus" :wink: 

I'll send you a pm with my address and mobile no.

Scotty - thanks for letting me know - I can always get my wife to come and pick me up if necessary. She'll probably use it as an excuse to visit Bicester Village anyway :roll: I'll just play it by ear on the day.

Thanks guys


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Sounds good dude! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Drop me your address and I'll "TomTom" it. 8)
> 
> ...


Erm... you probably won't find it on TomTom, fella. Mine just gives me a large expanse of "Orange" with no roads, when I'm sitting on my drive... :lol: I'll IM you the address, but if you aim for about 7:30 / 7:45 we can grab a coffee and disappear...

Actually we'll have 7 seats, as Lisa is coming - although she may just want dropping at Bicester. I think she's on a shopping mission...

NaughTTy - ignore my IM saying I'll check with ScoTTy - I hadn't had the sense to read the thread first... *lol*

As for heading back - I'm not altogether sure what my plans are either, but I'm sure someone will be heading back your way at a reasonable time - or at least you've a backup plan with the wife...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

for real !

and my mrs is coming as well..... 

but she only wants to go to bicester village.. something about a Gillette ? :?


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> brayboy said:
> 
> 
> > nice one uk225, will see you there on saturday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


dani i will be going M42 M40, a43. dont know that area very well to suggest a meeting point :? ,

got any places in mind :?:

I will be bringing my newely aquired dent along courtsey of the F*%$Â£&G audi dealers poor service :twisted: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No no it'll be a gilet, and most likely of the fur trimmed variety.......nice


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am taking my gal off to the NEC this weekend (lucky thing!) The Bike show is on , did AMD with her last month and spent Â£900 at AMD and Â£000 in the old town and Â£000 in the shopping village- in 5 hours too ! - in the hissing stair rod rain too !
<still happy wearing the black drain pipes and leather jacket for the last 2 years> 

But will be at AMD (again......) next weekend :-|


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I am taking my gal off to the NEC this weekend (lucky thing!) The Bike show is on , did AMD with her last month and spent Â£900 at AMD and Â£000 in the old town and Â£000 in the shopping village- in 5 hours too ! - in the hissing stair rod rain too !
> <still happy wearing the black drain pipes and leather jacket for the last 2 years>
> 
> But will be at AMD (again......) next weekend :-|


If someone stole your cards they wont have spent that much in 5 hours.

Hope AmD is good for you all on Saturday!
I'll look forward to the pictures and the results.
PS Someone have a burger for me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brayboy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > brayboy said:
> ...


That's the way I'll be going, David

But I think you may be talking A34??

I can't recall if there are services on the M42, but there is definitely the BP service station between junctions 13 and 12 on the M40. Perhaps meet there?

And I think I can find the way to AmD in my sleep now :roll: Well, I've been there twice 8)


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

> I can't recall if there are services on the M42, but there is definitely the BP service station between junctions 13 and 12 on the M40. Perhaps meet there?


ok dani what time you thinking of,


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Just seen this - Paul, if you get stuck Aylesbury isn't too far out of my way. I had planeed to bring the wife up with me, but it looks like she _might_ not be coming now. Have to see on the day.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Wak said:


> thorney said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be more like a 9.30am start guys and sadly I won't be there this time, off to defend AmD's honour on a VX220 rolling road day at Courtenay
> ...


Wak, by all means get there at 8.30am but they'll only drag you in to help set up


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Thanks for that Kell - we'll see how things pan out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brayboy said:


> > I can't recall if there are services on the M42, but there is definitely the BP service station between junctions 13 and 12 on the M40. Perhaps meet there?
> 
> 
> ok dani what time you thinking of,


How about 10:30am? It'll take about 1/2 hour from there to AmD

David, you have PM


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim, ScoTTy,

If I get Tim's address, I'm up for a coffee at Tim's too....

Let me know where and exactly when.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Just got off the phone to the nice people at AmD and i'm all sorted for Saturday.

Wash. Clean wheels inside and out, thorough body wash with a good quality shampoo and dry Â£10.
Wash and interior. As above, but includes interior hoover and glass. Â£15

Any of the above with Swissol car bath +Â£5
Engine bay wash and protection, +Â£10 (TT only, will have to be done with a wash)

Oh and plenty of free advise 

Regards, Roy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Roy said:


> Just got off the phone to the nice people at AmD and i'm all sorted for Saturday.
> 
> Wash. Clean wheels inside and out, thorough body wash with a good quality shampoo and dry Â£10.
> Wash and interior. As above, but includes interior hoover and glass. Â£15
> ...


Roy, nip along here to Southampton now and I'll have the lot !Cash is ready :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Roy said:


> Just got off the phone to the nice people at AmD and i'm all sorted for Saturday.
> 
> Wash. Clean wheels inside and out, thorough body wash with a good quality shampoo and dry Â£10.
> Wash and interior. As above, but includes interior hoover and glass. Â£15
> ...


I'm tempted to let someone else do the work :roll: 
But then, mine is dimondbrited :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Roy said:


> Just got off the phone to the nice people at AmD and i'm all sorted for Saturday.
> 
> Wash. Clean wheels inside and out, thorough body wash with a good quality shampoo and dry Â£10.
> Wash and interior. As above, but includes interior hoover and glass. Â£15
> ...


Cool, sounds like excellent value for money. how long will you need for each car for a Wash?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Anyone coming up from N/NW London? Planning to go A41 all the way from M1 J4 area....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak,
I'm very borderline for Saturday now - my shoulder injury has taken a turn for the worse today.
If I can't come do you fancy picking up some TTOC Merchandise to take up ?
Rob


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Wak,
> I'm very borderline for Saturday now - my shoulder injury has taken a turn for the worse today.
> If I can't come do you fancy picking up some TTOC Merchandise to take up ?
> Rob


I'd rest that shoulder if i were you mate!* :roll:

*nothing to do with the fact i want a power run, and if less people go, i have more of a chance of making the list!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Wak,
> I'm very borderline for Saturday now - my shoulder injury has taken a turn for the worse today.
> If I can't come do you fancy picking up some TTOC Merchandise to take up ?
> Rob


what you do to your shoulder :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's an old shrapnel injury from WW2


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

nutts said:


> It's an old shrapnel injury from WW2


Are you sure I heard it was from WW1 :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

work is against me!! I will now not be able to make it tomorrow 

Have a good time all


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Anyone coming up from N/NW London? Planning to go A41 all the way from M1 J4 area....


ScoTTy and I are going from Hatfield and heading A41 Aylesbury...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Roy said:


> Just got off the phone to the nice people at AmD and i'm all sorted for Saturday.
> 
> Wash. Clean wheels inside and out, thorough body wash with a good quality shampoo and dry Â£10.
> Wash and interior. As above, but includes interior hoover and glass. Â£15
> ...


Roy

You can definately do mine, provided your products are ok with Supaguard...

I'll take the full wash, clean, wheels, interior hoover and glass please... (get it looking nice for some photos!)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Roy, I'm up for the full monty too please


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTW - for anyone else travelling from North London etc via Hatfield, there are now 2 others (plus me) meeting at my gaffe 7:30 to 7:45. Everyone else more than welcome - PM me for the address / directions


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Wak,
> I'm very borderline for Saturday now - my shoulder injury has taken a turn for the worse today.
> If I can't come do you fancy picking up some TTOC Merchandise to take up ?
> Rob


Rob - if you want to me pick some stuff up tonight or tomorrow AM, then give me a shout...

Also, Roy, I'd be up for an exterior wash and blow dry. :wink: Actually - I may as well get the interior done while you're at it.

Kell.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Roy you certainly give my car a good wash.

One less job to do tonight.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wak,
> ...


ROb - just remembered that I've left my mobile in the house again today, so if you do call and don't get an answer, then that's why. :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Wak,
> ...


Rotator Cuff whatever that is. Definitely hurts though.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Wak,
> I'm very borderline for Saturday now - my shoulder injury has taken a turn for the worse today.
> If I can't come do you fancy picking up some TTOC Merchandise to take up ?
> Rob


What shoulder injury? :? Sorry to hear that, Its going to be tough to get anything between now and tomorrow as I have a full evening tonight and a 7.30am start which may be a 6.30am start if its EiD and maybe 5.30am if I gonna have a chance to clean my car!

What do you have, I have some membership packs and a set of mags Which I could stick on display on my dash. :?


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

I`m not allowed to come out to play So have fun
Just remember you`ve go to beat 293bhp / 340 lbs

All the best
SimonMTMS3


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After a few hours hard graft she's all clean inside & out and now tucked away ready for tommorow! (please excuse the shitty resized cameraphone pics quality) 


















WAK, with the last minute people having to cancel etc, is there any chance of a updated list of attendees and maybe estimated time slots?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> Anyone coming up from N/NW London? Planning to go A41 all the way from M1 J4 area....


Could be up for that Irving, as I'm planning on going straight from Watford (can't really make Tims for 7:30!). Any suggestions on time and place?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Anyone coming up from N/NW London? Planning to go A41 all the way from M1 J4 area....


Enjoy the "off-road" section of the A41 on the Sat Nav :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Rotator Cuff whatever that is. Definitely hurts though.


An injury or a frozen shoulder, Rob?

In both cases the rotator cuff, which is basically made up of 4 tendons and associated muscles and encapslulates the shoulder joint, can be affected.

If it is a frozen shoulder you can't do much about it initially. Keep it still. Later, when the shoulder starts to "thaw" you can help by doing pendulum swing. Much later, front raises are good. It can take anything between 6 and 18 months :? 
Unfortunately, physiotherapy won't help much. You just got to be patient!!

If it is an injury (blow to the shoulder, fracture or something like it), go to A&E. It's quickest.

I hope you'll get better soon :-*


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone coming up from N/NW London? Planning to go A41 all the way from M1 J4 area....
> ...


Not more 'off roading' for you Paul :?: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Rotator Cuff whatever that is. Definitely hurts though.
> ...


Injury Dani - it's not frozen and I had Xrays etc at A&E last friday. The bones are all right, its soft tissue. It does feel a bit better today  and I'm not having to take the pills every 2 hours so I be able to come after all. I'll PM you when I can do things with it again for more exercise tips!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> It does feel a bit better today  and I'm not having to take the pills every 2 hours so I be able to come after all!


Nice one Rob! it will be good to meet you finally.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Yes, please PM or e-mail me, Rob. I'm happy to help


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Chip_iTT said:
> ...


Nooooo! Irving knows what I mean :wink: The new section of the A41 (Aston Clinton Bypass) doesn't appear yet on most sat navs so it looks like you're just floating around off-road until you hit the old A41 just before Aylesbury. 

See you tomorrow m8


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> WAK, with the last minute people having to cancel etc, is there any chance of a updated list of attendees and maybe estimated time slots?


I'd hazzard a guess you are in with a chance in running with the drop outs and AmD telling me they may well continue through the list if they feel like carrying on!

This could be the last RR AmD do by-the-way so if we can encourage them to do the whole list that would be good!

its hard to estimate time, they have been very efficient at the last RR days and flying through cars...I'd be there by 11 if I were you.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No problem! :wink:

Everyone who will attend - get your abuse ready as I'll be the one in the dirty red family saloon! :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I didn't know you had a dirty, red family...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> This could be the last RR AmD do by-the-way


Why's that? :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I didn't know you had a dirty, red family...


Steady! :roll: 

Err I just noticed that I can't use the forum. I hadn't seen this page and my post was in response to Simons i.e :



S3mon said:


> I`m not allowed to come out to play So have fun
> Just remember you`ve go to beat 293bhp / 340 lbs
> 
> All the best
> SimonMTMS3


Doh!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > This could be the last RR AmD do by-the-way
> ...


Essentially its not cost effective Â£30 per run, x number of cars = so much out of which their overheads come out, the staff still have to be paid etc.

There should be some special offers tomorrow too for anyone interesting in upgrades and they are alway open to negotiation on RR days. some new Sportec wheels I hear!

If you dont see something ask and ask for a special price (hope Thorney doesnt read this) a bit of haggling may go a long way.

Also if you are around a group that may be interested in something, try and encourage all to ask together e.g. if a few want a DV, go and ask together in a mini group buyish sort of way!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I'll be at the Shell Petrol Station, Dome Roundabout (Junction of A41 meets St Albans road in Watford) @8:00, if anyone wants to join me from there (Irving??).

PM me for my mobile number if you're interested.


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Hi guy's, will try my hardest to fit everyone in tomorrow, i'm thinking about 45mins to an hour per car, all depends on the condition of the wheels, as i like to leave them spotless.

Cars with Supagard ect I will wash with a weaker forulation so not to damage the finish, allough I will double check with Swissol first thing.

Regards, Roy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Roy, just make sure you have a list of who said yes first or they'll be fighting!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Sh1t, bugg3r. Not gonna be able to go 2moro - still at work now (just about to leave) and gonna have to come back in for most of 2moro.

I consoled myself with the fact that I probably wouldn't make it on the rollers anyway (as I was about 2-millionth on the list) but now Wak's saying that _everyone_ may get on :roll:



Wak said:


> Essentially its not cost effective Â£30 per run, x number of cars = so much out of which their overheads come out, the staff still have to be paid etc.


Still interested to get my car RR'd shortly though, so presumably it'd cost more than the Â£30 if I just went along on a normal day? How much (ball-park) would it be?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Sh1t, bugg3r. Not gonna be able to go 2moro - still at work now (just about to leave) and gonna have to come back in for most of 2moro.
> 
> I consoled myself with the fact that I probably wouldn't make it on the rollers anyway (as I was about 2-millionth on the list) but now Wak's saying that _everyone_ may get on :roll:
> 
> ...


Full individual diagnostic is around Â£120 I think takes about 2 hours.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Since I can't make it tomorrow,  thought I would wish you all well, and you should all be in for a treat as the temps are really low! Currently around 3 degrees up north!

Hopefully I will get to meet up with you all sooner rather than later.

MikeyB!


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

i havnt got my name on the list but will be attending, any chance of getting on the rollers


----------

